# opthamologist in Washington DC area



## cubitus (Oct 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an opthamologist in the Washington DC metro area who specializes in thyroid eye disease?

Thanks!


----------



## msmanatee (Jul 12, 2011)

This is who I would call if I still lived in DC. I am not a patient but his credentials are stellar.

http://www.washingtoneye.com/html/doctors.html#goodglick


----------

